# Horse Show Classes Question



## Kallista (May 22, 2007)

Does anyone know what the general classes are for English Schooling shows in BC Canada or Canada?

Is the first one walk/trot? or is it walk/trot/canter?

I've had people tell me it's walk/trot/canter but I wonder if it used to be that way and now there's a walk/trot one or if it's still walk/trot/canter.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Most schooling shows should have a very beginner level Walk-Trot class. Or usually two...one for equitation, and one for pleasure/HUS. Even the "big" schooling shows like at Thunderbird Show Park in Langley (http://www.thunderbirdshowpark.com/) have Walk-Trot classes at some of their shows.


----------



## Kallista (May 22, 2007)

Ok. thank you!


----------

